# Looking for M3 pics in Techno Violet and Lemans Blue



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone have pics of the E46 M3 in Techno Violet or Lemans Blue?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291772807

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291811101&congratulation_page=y


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

more techno violet:

http://www.bm3w.co.uk/gallery/e46m3/usr/parky/index.htm


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: THANKS!


----------



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

alee said:


> *Anyone have pics of the E46 M3 in Techno Violet or Lemans Blue? *


You looking to trade up already?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Looking for M3 pics in Techno Violet and Lemans Blue*



Big Al 330i said:


> *
> 
> You looking to trade up already? *


At 60mi/mo (see the other thread), I think Al wants to set a new record for the least miles on a 36mo M3 lease at 2160miles. :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Looking for M3 pics in Techno Violet and Lemans Blue*



Big Al 330i said:


> *You looking to trade up already? *


:angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Looking for M3 pics in Techno Violet and Lemans Blue*



Kaz said:


> *At 60mi/mo (see the other thread), I think Al wants to set a new record for the least miles on a 36mo M3 lease at 2160miles. :lmao: *


Think of the resale!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, since noone asked the most important question, I'll do it :

SMG or manual ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *SMG or manual ?  *


SMG of course... if only to piss off the purists.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> SMG of course... if only to piss off the purists.  *


well, you won't find it difficult to use anyway :angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *well, you won't find it difficult to use anyway :angel: *


I have enough to worry about in life without worrying about denotating the engine on a 60k car. :yikes:

Plus, it seems to do that by itself quite nicely.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Plus, it seems to do that by itself quite nicely.  *


Yep, there's another thread going on on the german board. Blown engine with 1800 mls on the odo :tsk:

ECU record clean (no overrev).

I think BMW is having a hard time to accept the faulty construction.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> SMG of course... if only to piss off the purists.  *


coupe or cab:dunno:

I'll give you 20 for the 330 :angel:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

There are so many fantastic colors available special order on the M3

Blue Water
Silverstone
Chiaretto Red
Estoril
LeMans
and more

Check this one out

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8554&highlight=chiaretto


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

What is the "SilverStone?"


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Joose said:


> *What is the "SilverStone?" *


This...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bump for ARCHER


----------

